# Favorite Cooking Quote



## filthy habitz

Post whatever quote you like. Your own or a chef's.

"fingers are meant for burning" Marco Pierre White
"Anyone have any burn cream?" Anthony Burdian


----------



## jellly

"Be the bacon" Thomas Keller


----------



## just jim

It's so beautifully arranged on the plate - you know someone's fingers have been all over it. ~Julia Child


----------



## kyheirloomer

"It would surely be a terrible thing to die of low cholesterol!"


----------



## just jim

A close second is:

"If more of us valued food and cheer and song above hoarded gold, it would be a merrier world." J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## alwayshungry

"If Yan can cook, sooooo can you!" 

Hahaha.


----------



## singer4660

The only time to eat diet food is while you’re waiting for the steak to cook. ~Julia Child


----------



## shroomgirl

"be the bacon"?!


----------



## chrose

This has been asked many times, and I still have yet to find a better one
in fact I used to use it as my signature. 
In an old Gourmet magazine from the late 60's or very early 70's they asked about a dozen famous chefs, critics and or gourmands what they thought was their most important tool in the kitchen. They all answered, their knives, or blenders, pans, etc.

When they asked Chef Henry Haller, the White House Chef from Kennedy to Nixon he replied "My own 2 talented hands"!

Still my favorite!


----------



## jellly

When I lived in Napa there were a few Keller employees that had t-shirts with the "Be the Bacon" quote on it. Apparently he has been known to give this example many times, but I am paraphrasing here - 
Dedication to food - look at a basic breakfast of bacon & eggs. The chicken was involved, but the pig was committed. Be the bacon!


----------



## ed buchanan

Thanks for the use of the hall'
Monday always comes.
Some cooks start at the bottom and like it there.
Your getting an Academy Award for imitating a waiter.


----------



## ed buchanan

Worked for Chef Haller in the 50s at the Essex House in NY great guy.


----------



## petalsandcoco

*"Eat your heart out." *My grandfather

Petals

ps. mail !


----------



## bughut

"Cooking is an art and patience a virtue.. Careful shopping, fresh ingredients and an unhurried approach are nearly all you need. There is one more thing.. love. Love for food and love for those you invite to your table. With a combination of these things you can be an artist"

RIP Keith Floyd died 14th September 2009

Love your handle. Can i call you Filthy for short? :thumb:

One of my favourite lunch haunts in Edinburgh is Filthy McNasties. Sounds grim, but they do good beer and snacks, n on a good day they open up the wall to the street so you can people watch on Rose street.(Runs parrallel with Princes st) Havnt been there in a while. Hope its still there.


----------



## filthy habitz

Nice and interesting quotes.
And sure call me Filthy. Lord knows I have been called a lot more in my life span.


Here is one:

"When in doubt...... Throw it out"
Good old inventory days.lol


----------



## kyheirloomer

Just heard one attributed to Ruth Reichl that I kind of like:

"Anyone who thinks they're too grown up or too sophisticated to eat caramel corn is not invited to my house for dinner. "


----------



## epi

Ever wonder about those people who spend $2 apiece on those little bottles of Evian water? Try spelling Evian backward


----------



## bughut

:lol::lol::lol:

nice one Epi


----------



## american_suisse

Buddy Hackett once said "My mother's menu consisted of two choices: Take it or leave it." 
(Bet he got that from my mom!) 

And -

"If God had intended us to follow recipes, He wouldn't have given us grandmothers."
Linda Henley


----------



## koukouvagia

_"I can't cook. I use a smoke alarm as a timer."_
Carol Siskind, American Comedianne.

Always remember: If you're alone in the kitchen and you drop the lamb, you can always just pick it up. Who's going to know? Julia Child

I think every woman should have a blowtorch. -Julia Child

The best way to execute French cooking is to get good and loaded and whack the **** out of a chicken. Bon appétit. -Julia Child

Dieting got really big in the '60s, when fashion models were very thin. They weren't always, you know! Now we're eating all this fat-free, fake stuff, and we're getting fat anyway because we're not satisfied. -Julia Child

If you're afraid of butter, just use cream. -Julia Child

Personally, I don't think pure vegetarianism is a healthy lifestyle. I've often wondered to myself: Does a vegetarian look forward to dinner, ever? -Julia Child


----------



## chrose

Lucky boy! I used to live down the street from him. My Aunts brother was his neighbor and there was always something tasty at his house! :lips:


----------



## order_fire

"enjoy your cake" - Ron Bennington


----------



## bazza

You are what you eat, so don't eat crap


----------



## dc sunshine

Love those Julia Child quotes....that's pretty much my mantra. And lots of you out there...c'mon you know it...ah nuts 

"Eat what you like and let your digestion sort it out." Mark Twain (or something along those liines....)


----------



## johnny drama

Ahh, classic Jerry Seinfeld...


----------



## enny

at my work, commis chef asks the sous for help on something basic
"deal with it, your qualified now"

- this is in australia where you do 3 year apprenticeship then become commis


----------



## imlearning2cook

If your dealing with a stubborn eater, try burning their food.


----------



## petalsandcoco

_ "Why does Sea World have a seafood restaurant?? I'm halfway through my fish burger and I realize, Oh my God….I could be eating a slow learner." ~Lynda Montgomery_


----------



## shroomgirl

hilarious!!!!

James Beard also said his hands were the most important tools in the kitchen. He'd use them to fold and mix.

Years ago Wolfgang Puck's first cookbook had my favorite quote, I'm paraphrasing....

cooking should be like kindergarten, a joy in exploring food.

What I say when talking to new (usually children) cooking students.
"What's the worst that can happen? if you burn it or it doesn't come out right, just try again."


----------



## chefboyarg

I mean what's better than bacon cheese n onions? - Terrance Brennan

Crunchy food wants to be picked up and eaten in the same way a cute baby wants to be picked up and hugged. - Michel Richard

Muffins are for people who dont have the nads to order cake for breakfast! - Seth on Kitchen Confidential

Mimi: Whats wrong with this baby spinach salad?
Bourdain: Theres not enough baby in it?

Ramsay: Bonnie, what's wrong?
Bonnie: I hate killing lobsters, chef. I cry every time.
Rock: So do the lobsters.

"We are in the business where if the motivation is money this is the wrong business to be in...but if the motivation is pleasure I think this is the perfect business to be in." -Daniel Boulud

"A kitchen is a good place to be, almost always the best place in the house." -Michael Ruhlman

"Not knowing how to cook is like not knowing how to f***..." -Robert Rodriguez


----------



## chefrobin

If a kiss is an appetizer......what's dessert?

Always the last thing you remember about a great meal.


----------



## chefrobin

The answer is.....a smile.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Chef Robin,

Glad you answered that......

other quotes...

_"Hors D'oeuvre: A ham sandwich cut into forty pieces" ~Jack Benny_

_"Strength is the capacity to break a chocolate bar into four pieces with your bare hands - and then eat just one of the pieces." ~Judith Viorst_

_"Artichokes … are just plain annoying … After all the trouble you go to, you get about as much actual 'food' out of eating an artichoke as you would from licking thirty or forty postage stamps. Have the shrimp cocktail instead." ~Miss Piggy_


----------



## chefhow

Life is short, eat dessert first! Unknown

I see you!! Chef Tel


----------

